# Horse riding! *progress journal!!*



## Isa7182 (18 April 2014)

Hey everyone!

I decided to make a progress journal on my riding lessons, so I can look back at how far I've came and get help without making 20 other threads. 

This is was probably my 17th/18th lesson which I had on Sarge. This horse is the laziest animal ever! He's gotten a bit perkier now though, he's been on "race horse" food, which has woken him up XD.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03KRpzg0r9I

And these are some photos from a free riding time I had. I couldn't even get him to walk first few times I rode him, but I could get him to canter in this time! Which was pretty cool!.


----------



## AmieeT (18 April 2014)

Its fun to look back at how much you've learned. I found a photo of my first ever rising lesson on Red (first lesson EVER- 18m ago lol!) And it made me chuckle- high arms, awful legs, slouch.

Looks like you're having fun  and Sargr is very handsome

Ax


----------



## be positive (18 April 2014)

You look as if you are really enjoying yourself and I know that you are not in the UK so riding schools may be very different but Sarge is extremely lame in the video and that would explain why he seems to be so lazy, it is not down to you obviously but please mention it to his owner, he really should not be ridden while he is that lame, he hops on his front leg if you look, you should be able to feel this when you ride, it is not normal for a horse to do this.


----------



## Isa7182 (18 April 2014)

@be positive

Yes he is having a lameness issue and it was actually affecting one of his hind legs I think, not a front one. He is having bone radial and light work is actually need to stop it form calcifying! It sounds really bad, but he is only ridden probably 3 times a week and for about 6 hours each week and it's nothing too drastic. Its not as bad as it was before. I rode him today and he felt so much better.


----------



## DiNozzo (18 April 2014)

He is lame, and your stirrups look like they are too long to give you any balance on that big horse!


----------



## Isa7182 (19 April 2014)

DiNozzo said:



			He is lame, and your stirrups look like they are too long to give you any balance on that big horse!
		
Click to expand...

Nope, they aren't! I have one longer leg and one shorter, so it looks off to people but it's fine for me XD If they are both even or short, I'll pull the saddle to my right side.


----------



## LessThanPerfect (19 April 2014)

Isa7182 said:



			Nope, they aren't! I have one longer leg and one shorter, so it looks off to people but it's fine for me XD If they are both even or short, I'll pull the saddle to my right side.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I have the same problem, only actually noticed recently when working without stirrups in the school which has mirrors.  Should have twigged really as couldn't work out  for weeks why I needed a different hole on one stirrup than the other even though they haven't stretched and holes line up exactly!

 Left leg about 2-3 inches longer than right. (Several instructors came to look and confirmed I was sitting straight and leg definitely longer).  So much for osteopaths etc who never noticed.


----------



## Isa7182 (20 April 2014)

LessThanPerfect said:



			Haha, I have the same problem, only actually noticed recently when working without stirrups in the school which has mirrors.  Should have twigged really as couldn't work out  for weeks why I needed a different hole on one stirrup than the other even though they haven't stretched and holes line up exactly!

 Left leg about 2-3 inches longer than right. (Several instructors came to look and confirmed I was sitting straight and leg definitely longer).  So much for osteopaths etc who never noticed.
		
Click to expand...

Wow really? Your physio etc should know first. My instructor said for my physio to check it out, because I was pulling the saddle over a few inches, so when I went for a check up he found that I was about an inch longer on the left, but I've stopped growing now, so it isn't as bad as it could have been!


----------



## LessThanPerfect (20 April 2014)

Isa7182 said:



			Wow really? Your physio etc should know first. My instructor said for my physio to check it out, because I was pulling the saddle over a few inches, so when I went for a check up he found that I was about an inch longer on the left, but I've stopped growing now, so it isn't as bad as it could have been!
		
Click to expand...

Best thing is, my physios kept telling me off when assessing my walking recently that I was walking with my left knee bent and heel up!  No wonder if that leg is 2 inches longer!


----------



## TrasaM (20 April 2014)

Great idea .. It really helps to document your progress 
However horse is lame on front left as well as the back left which you've already mentioned.


----------



## vickyb (20 April 2014)

It's really great that you are enjoying your riding. As others have said though, your horse is very lame. I have looked at a couple of your other vids in which he is also noticeably lame even at a slow walk. Apart from the rights and wrongs of riding a lame horse, I would be concerned for your safety as a horse that lame is far more likely to stumble and deposit you on the ground. Can you speak to your instructor about this? Sorry, I don't mean to rain on your parade, but is there another horse you can ride?


----------



## Isa7182 (20 April 2014)

vickyb said:



			It's really great that you are enjoying your riding. As others have said though, your horse is very lame. I have looked at a couple of your other vids in which he is also noticeably lame even at a slow walk. Apart from the rights and wrongs of riding a lame horse, I would be concerned for your safety as a horse that lame is far more likely to stumble and deposit you on the ground. Can you speak to your instructor about this? Sorry, I don't mean to rain on your parade, but is there another horse you can ride?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I know . He doesn't stumble very much actually, only if you ask for faster gait at a corner, which is probably understandable, he doesn;t hesitate rolling into a canter though...

I am going to be riding my instructor's horse a bit more as well, once she's been worked a bit more and we have a green anglo who is a big quiet baby being broken in soon too


----------



## Isa7182 (23 April 2014)

So, I had my extra lesson with another girl on Tuesday and Im having another on Thursday. I was up there to watch Sarge have his first lesson of the day and although he was revved up and running around like a foal, my instructor reckons he was stiff for her but when I was on him, he was alot smoother and flowing nicer. He really respects me now, I can feel like we're a team now!

Good news! We're getting the bone radial in the next few days!!! So, with that, his leg will heal up faster. My instructor reckons that he was worked too hard too young, resulting in that being a problem. He was a showjumping, dressage and trick horse in his earlier days! 

We did more canter work and some more jumping, plus working on suppleness and bending.


----------



## Isa7182 (25 April 2014)

So one thursday, my insructor had the Bone Radiol arrive and it stinks like hell! But it'll fix his feet. It's only his front left that is lame so it's 3 days on, 3 days off for a year with work! He gets his days off but he worked super hard on thursday! We went into the top of the paddock after riding a bit in the arena and we were trotting circles in the warm sun for about 10 minutes and he was sweated from his neck to his saddle! We did some jumping and I'm jumping about 30cm now! Which is great!  
He wasn't sore either, which was really good! And we did a canter and because the gate was open, he decided to run out the gate, but I was told i handled him well and pointed him away! Phew!


----------



## dogatemysalad (25 April 2014)

He's a lovely horse and you look as though you care about him. Please do not ride while he is so lame, it's doing him a disservice. Besides, you will find it difficult to progress with your riding if you do not learn how a sound horse moves.


----------



## Isa7182 (25 April 2014)

He was sound on Thursday and he's getting much better. The stuff says to keep them in light work anyway, to stop the bone from calcifying and to help it work.


----------



## HeresHoping (25 April 2014)

Great to keep a diary but I'm another who is very concerned about just how lame your horse is.  Seemingly in front and behind.

Was he really sound the last time you rode him?  From what you are saying, it could be concluded that your mount has side bone or ring bone.  It can take side bone up to a year to ossify and many ringbone cases never really come sound.  Horses are lame because it hurts.  If he protects one leg because it hurts he could do all sorts of damage to the other one. Actually watching the video I think there is more going on.  His foot placement is very odd on the near fore.

I'm a big advocate of bone radiol in these instances but nowhere on the bottle or box I have sitting in front of me does it say light exercise is advocated.  Also, it's not a magic cure-all, it just assists by increasing the blood flow to the injured part and helping either to remove the debris or stimulate the healing.  I had a mare who had fairly significant sidebone in both fronts. She was sound as it was quite old.  However, one day she trod on herself and cracked the sidebone. It was six months before I could confirm that she was sound on hard and soft surfaces.  Then I did nothing but walk for 6 weeks to build up the strength and be really sure.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (25 April 2014)

He is a really nice horse and you look as though you enjoy riding him. As others have said, he is lame. Has the vet seen him recently and advised the level of work he's doing ? His owner should assess his progress daily, as we all do with lame horses and decide whether the work is helping or hindering his recovery. 
Bone Radiol can be useful but it doesn't work magic otherwise we'd all be buying buckets of the stuff. 

Sorry, I didn't want to put a downer on your riding, just wanted to caution against accepting good practice and bad practice from an RS.


----------



## TrasaM (25 April 2014)

OP.. Put aside for one minute your love and desire to ride and ask yourself why you'd walk with a limp. Then try imagining being made to run about despite the limp ( and pain)  and carrying someone on your back  
And really .. It's not -just-his -front that's causing him problems. A horse will try very very hard to continue on despite being in pain BUT it does not mean that given a choice that this is what they'd chose. Is there no other horse you could ride instead?


----------



## ropa (25 April 2014)

Sorry but I agree with everyone on here. The extra weight of you riding and the horse not being able to control his own movement is going to only exacerbate the horses pain. There are many people who will make excuses saying the horse needs to be in light work but I too believe these are excuses as they want the horse to work. This guy should be retired and left to chose the level of activity depending on how he feels. Horses are very stoical and brave and don't show pain as they are prey animals and so showing pain and lameness makes them a good target for predators as they will pick off the weakest not the strongest. There are many lessons in riding, not just the skill of sitting on board a horse and I think this lesson you are learning now is fundamental - whether you out the horses interests first or your own. If it was me I would move riding stables immediately and explain why as this place is not ethical in my book letting a horse in pain being ridden. Sorry!


----------



## Isa7182 (26 April 2014)

Okay, I'm gonna ask to ride someone else then. I'll be riding Scarlett more anyway, even if she scares me, haha. And i can't ride Pally, because we normally do lessons with 2 people.


----------



## ropa (26 April 2014)

You can always find somewhere else!


----------



## Isa7182 (27 April 2014)

ropa said:



			You can always find somewhere else!
		
Click to expand...


No way. I'm not gonna find another place just to ride with until Sarge gets better! I'll get over my fears of Scarlett and ride her.


----------



## Fides (27 April 2014)

Isa7182 said:



			No way. I'm not gonna find another place just to ride with until Sarge gets better! I'll get over my fears of Scarlett and ride her.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I wouldn't ride at a place that cares so little about their horses as to put beginners on lame horses. Their standard of care is bad and you would be better elsewhere. Also the school isn't really suitable for learning in - it's a bit weird really, very narrow - there's no way you'd be able to have a lunge lesson in there. It looks like quite an unprofessional setup - you could do tons better!


----------



## Isa7182 (27 April 2014)

Fides said:



			To be honest I wouldn't ride at a place that cares so little about their horses as to put beginners on lame horses. Their standard of care is bad and you would be better elsewhere. Also the school isn't really suitable for learning in - it's a bit weird really, very narrow - there's no way you'd be able to have a lunge lesson in there. It looks like quite an unprofessional setup - you could do tons better!
		
Click to expand...

She actually cares very well for her horses and even though that arena isn't very wide, their paddock is massive, like, huge, so they're getting the top part of that turned into a giant arena. People need to realize that it isn't an actual school, it's someone who gives their own time to give others lessons on their OWN horses. 

I wouldn't have found any other place here because every school I rang never got back to me. She also has had horses since she was born. She's done everything western and english too, I mean, her german cousins are on the olympic riding team! I'd only move if I needed too, but I don't. The horse's get fed well, they aren't skinny at all, they get rugged, groomed, loved, their feet are always up to date and if they need any medicine, whatever, they get it. the only one who's looking a bit scraggly is max and that's because he wasn't really looked after well before she took him in.


----------



## Fides (27 April 2014)

Isa7182 said:



			She actually cares very well for her horses and even though that arena isn't very wide, their paddock is massive, like, huge, so they're getting the top part of that turned into a giant arena. People need to realize that it isn't an actual school, it's someone who gives their own time to give others lessons on their OWN horses. 

I wouldn't have found any other place here because every school I rang never got back to me. She also has had horses since she was born. She's done everything western and english too, I mean, her german cousins are on the olympic riding team! I'd only move if I needed too, but I don't. The horse's get fed well, they aren't skinny at all, they get rugged, groomed, loved, their feet are always up to date and if they need any medicine, whatever, they get it. the only one who's looking a bit scraggly is max and that's because he wasn't really looked after well before she took him in.
		
Click to expand...

But she is using a really lame horse for lessons - that's _really_ bad...

When you say we need to realize it isn't a school and she uses her own horses - that is a school... It just sounds like an unregistered one


----------



## Isa7182 (27 April 2014)

Fides said:



			But she is using a really lame horse for lessons - that's _really_ bad...

When you say we need to realize it isn't a school and she uses her own horses - that is a school... It just sounds like an unregistered one 

Click to expand...

I wouldn't call it a school though. Lots of people here do this because the schools here are really expensive. My parent's pay 50 dollars for a 1 hour lesson once a week but we normally ride for about 1hr 30 mins and we spend about 40 mins on the horses, getting them ready etc.


----------



## Fides (27 April 2014)

Isa7182 said:



			I wouldn't call it a school though. Lots of people here do this because the schools here are really expensive. My parent's pay 50 dollars for a 1 hour lesson once a week but we normally ride for about 1hr 30 mins and we spend about 40 mins on the horses, getting them ready etc.
		
Click to expand...

it isn't a good way to learn. I wouldn't want to recommend somewhere to a novice that teaches novices that it is OK to ride a lame horse. A novice needs to learn what lameness feels like under saddle and to know that if a horse is lame it is box/field rested and a vet called - not ridden. You would learn far more somewhere reputable with horses that are suitable for being ridden by novices - not one that is lame and one that makes novices nervous...


----------



## Sarah W (27 April 2014)

Isa7182 said:



			She actually cares very well for her horses
		
Click to expand...

Then why does she allow anyone to ride a horse that is horribly lame? You don't seem to care....


----------



## ropa (27 April 2014)

I was so proud of you for saying that you weren't going to ride sarge anymore. I would seriously question the ethics of someone making money from a horse in pain, and taking the money from you. Just because they have family in the Olympics means nothing. Do you know that some top riders at top international level have been temporarily banned because they rap their horses over jumps and the hypersensitivity test shows this up ore comp. just because someone gad got to the top does not mean they have ethics. Sadly when you invest money in horses it sometimes means you push them harder and do things that are morally reprehensible. Not all just some. But holding a rosette means nothing. These are tough lessons for yu and I am sorry. It takes some people 10 years before they realise these issues so in a way I am glad that you are learning them young.  X


----------



## ropa (27 April 2014)

An article from thus weeks horse and hound found 40% of horses tested lame. This is a serious problem. There are many horses in pain who owners keep riding them for selfish reasons. You have to decide if you want to be one of these people. Personally I would never cause either of my horses pain so I can ride. Trust me I have been in this very position too! I had a horse who went lame after 5 months and 5 years later is still lame. He is world class too and could easily be held together so the lameness didn't show up and I could go and collect trophies but I would never do that too him. Think long and hard about the rider and horse owner you want to be. Good luck with it!


----------



## Isa7182 (28 April 2014)

ropa said:



			I was so proud of you for saying that you weren't going to ride sarge anymore. I would seriously question the ethics of someone making money from a horse in pain, and taking the money from you. Just because they have family in the Olympics means nothing. Do you know that some top riders at top international level have been temporarily banned because they rap their horses over jumps and the hypersensitivity test shows this up ore comp. just because someone gad got to the top does not mean they have ethics. Sadly when you invest money in horses it sometimes means you push them harder and do things that are morally reprehensible. Not all just some. But holding a rosette means nothing. These are tough lessons for yu and I am sorry. It takes some people 10 years before they realise these issues so in a way I am glad that you are learning them young.  X
		
Click to expand...

Thanks you so much! They don't have very much money and they are the nicest people ever, they do take really good care for their horses. but even my mum was questioning this as well. Even though Sarge is my favourite horse to ride, I'd rather he had more years in than less because of this. 

It's not I want to hurt him but it's more the fact I'm a shy person and i don't really like saying "i don't want to rode him can I ride someone else" etc. If he was my own horse, I wouldn't be riding him. But i can't stop the other riders from riding him because they might not know any better...


----------



## Isa7182 (28 April 2014)

I'll talk to my mum about saying something


----------



## TrasaM (28 April 2014)

It'll probably be better if your mum talks to the RI..good thinking. I've  been put in the same situation when I've had lessons whilst away from home. My questions and comments about the horse's soundness  have either been ignored or I've been told that horse is fine but to ride it properly! Luckily at my regular school my instructor listens and we double check what I'm feeling. When there's been a problem the horse gets swapped for another. 

As others have said it's really important to learn what a sound horse feels like to ride. The other important thing to always bear in mind is respect for the horse should be first and foremost in all your dealing with them. Good luck and keep on with your updates.


----------



## Isa7182 (28 April 2014)

Mum said it's her choice whether she thinks he's good to ride or not, but I know he's not!! He is getting much better but not good enough to ride! Argh! I think my mum will talk to her, she knows. Luckily I come from a horse knowledgeable family, otherwise it would be pointless! I'm lucky he hasn't got fed up and thrown me or something yet!


----------



## ropa (29 April 2014)

It is her choice but you don't have to contribute to the situation by jumping on. It may sound a little precocious but you can respectfully say to the owner and your mum that you don't want to ride him because he is sore and simply don't agree to get on! You will sort it out. Personally I would find a different yard as I couldn't respect someone that did this to their horses and I wouldn't want to support then and pay thrm money or learn from them! Good luck and keep us posted on how it goes


----------



## Goldenstar (29 April 2014)

This is all just really really sad.


----------



## TrasaM (29 April 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			This is all just really really sad.
		
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## SaddleUpSin (29 April 2014)

Aside from all the issues concerning the horse, and lameness etc, congratulations on your riding and I'm sure riding a different horse will do you good! More horses you ride, more experience you get


----------



## Isa7182 (30 April 2014)

Well, I don't know when my nest lesson is. It's either Thursday or Friday so I'll let you know what happens then, I guess.. I've thought about trying other horses/places also because it's good for experience. I'll gladly ride sarge when I know he's fully sound. 

Gosh, I feel so guilty now...


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (30 April 2014)

Isa7182 said:



			Well, I don't know when my nest lesson is. It's either Thursday or Friday so I'll let you know what happens then, I guess.. I've thought about trying other horses/places also because it's good for experience. I'll gladly ride sarge when I know he's fully sound. 

Gosh, I feel so guilty now...

Click to expand...

Don't feel guilty, you are only trying to learn to ride. In the end it is the owners who are responsible for their horse and you were not to know the ins and outs of lameness when you are only just learning to ride. I hope you manage to get this sorted and continue progressing with your riding


----------



## ropa (1 May 2014)

Don't feel guilty feel empowered that you are doing the right thing  and thank goodness you reached out to people and are able to make informed decisions


----------



## Isa7182 (2 May 2014)

Okay, so despite feeling bad and having huge doubts, Sarge felt perfectly sound today!!!!

He was so frisky and was prancing around and almost trotting whilst I was leading him. He was trotting, cantering and jumping (like 1 foot XD) perfectly!! He had his feet trimmed before too, so that might have helped him!

I'm so glad he's feeling better!!! He felt so good today and he didn't feel off at all!!

Also, off topic, but mt RI has taken in a really sad rescue horse. He is an Arabian, about 29 years old and emaciated as heck! He had a summer rug under a winter rug for about a month or so and it had rubbed a huge gash into his wither, so bad she could put a rug over it!! The poor fella, he looks so bad and he is so skinny. He's being kept in the stable with 2 rugs on him but not over the gash and lots of good food for him to eat. He only had chaff and he has like no teeth which means he couldn't really eat it.

He has good bloodlines and he has a gorgeous face, I'm hoping he'll pull through and get better. The cut is awful though, he'll be treated for that right away. The lady who had was elderly and had heaps of horses, mostly Thoroughbreds, she had like 26 at one point and I don't know what happened to them but RI said she only has a few now, thank god.


----------



## ropa (2 May 2014)

You were riding and jumping the poor horse that was lame a few days ago. I don't know why you would do that!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 May 2014)

I hope the arab is OK.


----------



## Isa7182 (2 May 2014)

ropa said:



			You were riding and jumping the poor horse that was lame a few days ago. I don't know why you would do that!
		
Click to expand...

He was sound today and I wouldn't be asked to do it if he wasn't up for it. This the best he's ever been


----------



## HeresHoping (2 May 2014)

Isa7182 said:



			... I wouldn't be asked to do it if he wasn't up for it...
		
Click to expand...

OP, with the best will in the world, I don't think you can say this.  You posted a video of you riding an extremely lame horse.  Experienced individuals who have had their own horses for a considerable length of time pointed out that your mount was not just lame on one leg but two (front and back).  Given that you were allowed to ride a horse in this state, I don't think you can say  the above because you were quite blatantly asked to ride him.  Your RI was more than happy to put you up when he was lame.  

Unless your horse had a knock, or a slight strain, I cannot see that he'd be recovered so quickly as to be up for jumping.

I sincerely hope the intentions with the 29 yo Arab are honourable.


----------



## ropa (17 May 2014)

How are yu and the horses coming along?


----------



## Isa7182 (24 June 2014)

Hey everyone, long time no see I suppose!!

I've stopped riding Sarge, I realized what an absolute idiot I was for riding him and I feel so guilty, I couldn't bear to see my favorite horse in pain  Although, he should be sound to ride again soon! His feet are getting better each day and my instructor has gotten a new (sound!!!) lesson horse who will be ridden instead. 

I got my own horse, a weanling/yearling called Holly. We've been going good! Although she'll definitely be a jumper, she broken out of 2 paddocks and broke her stable. Bad horse XD I need to learn more lunging so I can lunge her very rarely just so she knows what to do and she can have a bit of a run so she isn't wanting to race like a lunatic through her paddock. 

Ummm, what else, oh yeah! I also have another instructor who's gotten me out of bad riding habits so I can sit canter well. Her schools horses are amazing and she has a massive (Olympic, maybe bigger) indoor arena (great cause it's rainy here!) ummm yeah, that's all. Working with and riding alot of different horses!


----------



## Isa7182 (24 June 2014)

This is Holly, she's an anglo x quarter horse/cyldie. She's a cheeky, fast learning, stubborn little girl. We've moved her to a proper agistment than keeping her at my instructors


----------



## Isa7182 (24 June 2014)

Oh and I had my first fall a few months ago, lol! It wasn't mine or the horse's fault, but rather the tack XD Girth was too loose, out on a trail ride, and I slipped down his side and onto the gravel and his girth was done up on the normal hole and the horse was putting weight ON. Wonders of the horse world that will never be explained!


----------



## Fides (24 June 2014)

Please don't lunge a yearling


----------



## ester (24 June 2014)

agreed, not even rarely.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 June 2014)

It's lovely to have an update. Holly is gorgeous - I have a real weakness for chestnuts. 

I have to agree with the others, she's too young to lunge at the moment (I didn't lunge mine till they were 4). However if you can find someone to teach you lunging and long reining with an older horse, they will be really useful skills for you when Holly is older and ready to back. With my youngsters I did in-hand work - mostly just a walk down a quiet lane. I did also teach them to trot up (so i could take them to a show, or trot up for the vet if needed), stand, turn and walk over poles on the ground. Most of the time they just enjoyed being out in the field with their mates.

I look forward to updates.


----------



## Isa7182 (25 June 2014)

Okay thankyou! I'm new to this whole babies thing XD She only had one, really short lesson, to teach her to lunge but I guess i won't lunge her until she's much much older  She won't forget for that period of time. 

Faracat- Well, she's actually not chestnut! Well, we don't know as of yet, but she went black in summer, her mums a black buckskin and her dads a chestnut or possibly a red dun, he has the stripe down his back but he hasn't been tested either. We're going along the lines of liver chestnut but she could be something much more different.

I've been taking her for walks down a road for about a month now, it's a dirt road that their house was on, so there were almost no cars, she didn't flinch at them, but she had cars driving past her first paddock, she was more scared of the kangaroos and the cows! I've taught her to trot up and to walk over poles. She hadn't been halter trained, lead trained or rugged before we got her, I taught her to lead and rug well


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 June 2014)

She's definitely chestnut based.  I'd love to see more photos incase they give a clue about whether she's inherited any modifiers that alter 'red' pigment. I would think that the star is caused by sabino. Does she have any white on her front legs? Liver chestnut is genetically the same as bright orange chestnut (ee). Have a look at this site, it's very clear with good photos. http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/ecg_basics1.html


----------



## Isa7182 (25 June 2014)

I'll try and get some photos tonight. She's gone a mottled black sorta around her eye. She only has a little bit of white on her back foot, it's white around the back of her heel. As my camera isn't working, I'll have to use the iPhone to get some photos


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 June 2014)

The angle of the photo must have hidden the white heel.


----------



## Isa7182 (25 June 2014)

Yep. I'll take a photo of that too, it's so cute actually XD


----------



## WindyStacks (25 June 2014)

Just to add to what the others have said about no Lungeing - nobody is trying to piss on your chips - there's a reason. Her bones aren't developed yet and you'll knacker her legs.


----------



## Fides (25 June 2014)

Isa - do you have a strong back up system? You are very inexperienced with riding, never mind horse care and to add a youngster to that mix makes me really worried for you. I don't want to be negative - come here for advice rather than struggling. Some youngsters can be a walk in the park, some can really test us. Regardless, you have to have enough knowledge in place to be able to teach them.


----------



## Isa7182 (25 June 2014)

Fides- I do, I do . There are plenty of people at my agistment that would be happy to help, my parents already have horse knowledge and I've picked up everything real quick (surprisingly) and my instructor is definitely gonna help, she's the one who suggested it, she's done a lot of youngsters . Oh and my sisters backed horses too, so she will help
Luckily, she's a really good girl and Ive managed to teach her a lot, but of course, I can't and won't do major work with her without guidance or on my own.


----------



## Isa7182 (25 June 2014)

Got some photos with the camera! Not great but the weather is poor and she was getting a bit antsy (she had been tied up to brush for 15 mins without fussing, so that was really good)

(she did go black/chocolate in summer and now she's a chestnut colour, slowly gotten darker. She was born bright chestnut though...)

Tail colours the the stripe. Her tail is that orange colour through the ends.






Back of her right heel. It's mostly white there, not so much the front.






Her mane. It's two toned.












(the ground was on a slope, she's not that downhill, she just has a baby bum XD)


----------



## Fides (25 June 2014)

The two toned mane and tail - that's just a baby thing. Some breeders hog them when they are a few weeks old so it grows without the highlights. Some don't. My mare still has a two tone forelock as I have never pulled it and she is 6


----------

